# Balões de latex voam 1500 kms



## Profetaa (24 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

Tenho uma pequena empresa de animação, e fazemos regularmente largadas de balões de latex, já me tinha questionado quanto aguentavam no ar,e qual o seu destino, pesquisei na internet, mas não encontrei muita informação.
O que vos vou contar a seguir pode parecer impossivel, mas é realidade, e gostava que se alguem soubesse algo sobre esta questão responde-se a este tópico, pois julgo ter muito a ver com meteorologia, fisica, estudo da atmosfera, etc ....
No inicio do mês de Julho dia 3, realizei uma largada de 200 balões de latex para uma instituição de Coimbra.
Cada um destes balões continha uma mensagem das crianças com a identificação da instituição.
Soubemos agora, que chegou á instituição duas cartas que continham cópia das mensagens das crianças e confirmação que estas foram encontradas a mais de 1500 kms de distancia (em linha recta) de Coimbra.
Um dos restos dos balões com a respectiva mensagem foi encontrado na zona de Nantes-França e o outro numa pequena cidade a norte de Eindhoven - Holanda chamada SCHIJNDEL !!!


----------

